# الصواريخ المائية



## أبو نوفل2 (2 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني الأعزاء الكرام

أنا طالب في قسم هندسة الطيران لقد طلب من احد الدكاترة في القسم عمل مشروع لمادة الحركة الغازية عبارة عن صاروخ مائي مصنوع من البايب.
وقد بحثت في مواقع عديدة في شبكة الانترنت ولكن لم أجد مايناسب موضوعي وجميع ماوجدته كان عن الصواريخ المائية المصنوعة من علب البيبسي.
أتمنى أن أجد عندكم يامعشر المهندين مايفيدني في هذا المشروع والله أسأل أن يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

اهلا ابو نوفل 

في البداية .....بما انك تتحدث عن "صاروخ" انصحك ان تتصفح موضوع 
ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ 

ثم ادخل علي المشاركه رقم 216 في هذا الموضوع و سوف تجد ان شاء الله ما يسرك 

و اذا كان لديك استفسارات اسأل في ذات الموضوع 

تحيات الياسمين 
​


----------



## جاسر (6 يناير 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

منذ سنوات تم إنجاز مشروع مائي في جامعة الملك فهد, لا أدري إذا كنت من نفس الجامعة لأن إذا كنت من هذه الجامعة فيمكنك الرجوع الى مكتبة المشاريع.

كذلك من خلال البحث في قوقيل أتوقع تجد الكثير هذا رابط وجدته للتو:
http://exploration.grc.nasa.gov/education/rocket/rktbot.html

المهم لا تحرمنا من ثمرة جهدك عند الإنتهاء إن شاءالله 

عاطر التحايا


----------



## أبو نوفل2 (7 يناير 2008)

أشكركم جميعا على التفاعل

وبإذن الله أول ماانتهي من المشروع وأطلقه ,, سأنشر الصور حصريا هنا

ولأني محب لكم

ساضع عليه شعار المنتدى , اهداء مني لكم ,, أرحو أن تقبلوها


----------



## م المصري (7 يناير 2008)

*نحن بالانتظار*



أبو نوفل2 قال:


> أشكركم جميعا على التفاعل
> 
> وبإذن الله أول ماانتهي من المشروع وأطلقه ,, سأنشر الصور حصريا هنا
> 
> ...


 
حياك الله يا ابو نوفل 

و بالتوفيق باذن الله 

و لا تتردد بطلب الدعم الفني في اي لحظه حتي يتوج مشروعك بالنجاح :14: 

فنحن ننتظره هنا بفارغ الصبر 

كما يشرفنا ان تشارك بما لديك من خبرات في مواضيع قسم الطيران 

الي اللقاء  ​


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (7 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## fullbank (10 يناير 2008)




----------



## tariqsamer (24 يناير 2008)

انشاء الله بالتوفيق اخي الفاضل


----------



## شيخه بمعانيها (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير 


اخوي لو سمحت ممكن تنزل كل اللي سويته عن الصاروخ المائي 


لان عندي برزنتيشن


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 مايو 2011)

سلام عليكم بفضل الله درست هذا الموضوع جيداً

وقمت بتجربته بنفسي على أساس انه شيء رخيص وممتع

وللأسف ليس لدي صور الآن


----------

